# what should I get as my "fun" commuter?



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Mulling over various options for a fun one speed commuter. Basically my Surly Cross Check is perfect for my commute (6 miles each way rain or shine, with a 1/2 mile long hill to climb on the way home) but it's so competent it's kind of boring. Commuting on my nice road bikes on the MUT is not fun. In fact it sucks. So I'm thinking of building up a "fun" single speed commuter next summer as a 40th b-day present to myself. I'm thinking of a budget of around $500. I'm thinking burly downhill style platform pedals. This bike will also be the bike I use when I ride with my daughter (who will turn five this summer). 

*1. Orange Surly 1 x 1 with discs* 










*Pros*: it's orange
already have nice 26" XTR disc wheelset sitting around
general hilarity
great bike to ride with my daughter
could put a basket on the front
*Cons*: not as cool as a 29er

*2. Redline Monocog 29er*










*Pros*: Cheap
It's a 29er!
*Cons*: Complete (no fun in building, plus I'm gonna want to swap stuff out)
Made in China

*3. Redline Flight 29er*










*Pros*: It's a 29er!
Discs
*Cons*: Over my price range
Complete

*4. Surly Steamroller with flat bars and coaster brake in back*

Built it up kind of like this ANT Major Taylor:










*Pros*: super cool
*Cons*: not as good to ride with my daughter
Not in love with maroon (I think this is still the color for 2008 but I'm not sure)



What else should I consider???


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

1980's style funnybike. 24" front, 700c rear disc wheel, fixed gear.

You won't have any problems with it being too competent...

You could try building up a 70's style klunker out of an old Schwinn excelsior... Bonus points for vintage renthal bars and motorcycle brake levers. Figure 40+ pounds, that'd give you a workout...

Or, there's that new raleigh one way that everyone is going ape about...

http://www.raleighusa.com/items.asp?itemid=349


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Something from IRO built up however you want? Raleigh One Way? bikesdirect?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

dude...you need a cruiser. I use one of these for around town:

<img src=https://www.markusstrick.de/cruiserking/images/felt_jamesdean130_big.jpg>


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Swobo Folsom. $450


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> dude...you need a cruiser. I use one of these for around town:
> 
> <img src=https://www.markusstrick.de/cruiserking/images/felt_jamesdean130_big.jpg>


Yeah, I was looking at those. I thought they might get a bit annoying after a while, though.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

threesportsinone said:


> Swobo Folsom. $450


Hmmm, the Otis looks cool, too.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Yeah, I was looking at those. I thought they might get a bit annoying after a while, though.


Not to me, but then again some may consider me annoying so YMMV.

I like this one in british racing green

<img src=https://feltracing.com/08/images/catalog/large/8748.jpg>


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Milano?*

These are sort of fun and stylish...

http://www.bianchiusa.com/08_milano_alfine.html


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

*Playskool?*

Here`s my vote for a fun bike.








But I think it`s a prototype, so wouldn`t be available. The ANT looks cool to me.


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*mC 29er*

I'd have to vote for the monocog 29er, cuz I have one and love it. While it is complete, I'm sure you can find a way or two to personalize it
Here is mine, as posted elsewhere, in winter commute dress...


----------



## nepbug (Jun 6, 2006)

Monocog, but get rid of one of those "cons" and just buy the frameset and build it up from there.
$160 at pricepoint if you need a 17" or 19"
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16...B1.htm?zmam=3075515&zmas=1&zmac=16&zmap=16808


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

couple more:
Trek Soho S
Trek Drift
Spec Globe
Marin Hamilton


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

Might I suggest, since it is a birthday present, that you surprise yourself. You've already said the "build" word, so basically you want a frame with maybe some stuff already on it to work with. So, surprise yourself. Buy nothing new, make it something that you have to find by surprise at a thrift shop, or laying on a curb with a free sign on it, or stuffed into a corner at a rummage sale.

This is my latest thrift shop find and is destined to become my "don't care what's in the road or path" commuter. I do like the looks of that Major Taylor bike you posted though....


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

I've had the regular Monocog, that was a 'fun' bike. I'm currently using a Canadian made 01 Rocky Mountain Blizzard, which was converted to a SS by its former owner. Similar ride to the Monocog, but it has eyelets for rack and fenders, and I removed the flat bars and put on a Rivendell Dove bar, which now makes it _perfect_ as a town/MUT bike. You will not _believe_ how much more fun the bike is, when you remove the flat bars, and go with the Dove, (or Albatross) bar. I gotta get a digital camera, so I can post pics.
With full fenders, Pletscher rack, and the Dove bars, this bike exudes commuter coolness. Truth be told, I don't think you can do much better than your MC 29'er. How'd you get fenders on it? Not clear from the pic.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Dove bar looks cool. I think it would be good with the Steamroller (which has clearance for 700 x 38s). 










Or maybe the Albatross CroMo


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

*surly 1x1*

surly 1x1 with 650b wheels (it will work check it out) with an internal geared hub (3spd) and another 26" single speed rear wheel if you want to go 26/27.5. I believe sram is coming out with a 3spd disc hub. 

PROS: totally one of a kind, adaptable, 650b/27.5, you can always switch bars to create anything from "cruiser type" to full mountain, and for me personally-it's orange. 

CONS: tire/rim availability is still growing but MTB and smoothies are available (just not the choices), too many people will ask how the 650b rides.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

A Colnago Extreme Power with the F-16 fighter paint scheme. 
Pros:
Nice paint job
It's a 29r
With an eccentric hub, it is single speed. 
Cons:
none that I can think of..........


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'd avoid 26" wheels. It's just too slow for me. 

I just bought a Qball frame/fork (http://www.qballbikes.com/qframe.html) that I'll be building up as a winter, ice commuter and sometimes trail destroyer. When she gets together, I'll get some pics. I went for this over a cross bike becasue of the trails option, but if no trails are in your forecast, I'd go cross bike.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Pablo said:


> I'd avoid 26" wheels. It's just too slow for me.
> 
> I just bought a Qball frame/fork (http://www.qballbikes.com/qframe.html) that I'll be building up as a winter, ice commuter and sometimes trail destroyer. When she gets together, I'll get some pics. I went for this over a cross bike becasue of the trails option, but if no trails are in your forecast, I'd go cross bike.




those dropouts/forkends... ugh


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> those dropouts/forkends... ugh


Don't sugar-coat it. Tell me what you really think. 

I actually have a Salsa rigid fork. http://elitecycling.biz/page.cfm?PageID=55&action=details&sku=FK0012 I agree that the Qstick is a bit funky. 

The rear left dropout has a bottleopener. BAM!


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I'd avoid 26" wheels. It's just too slow for me.
> 
> I just bought a Qball frame/fork (http://www.qballbikes.com/qframe.html) that I'll be building up as a winter, ice commuter and sometimes trail destroyer. When she gets together, I'll get some pics. I went for this over a cross bike becasue of the trails option, but if no trails are in your forecast, I'd go cross bike.


That thing is sweet. I like it that it's made in USA. Ok, that's definitely on the short list.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> That thing is sweet. I like it that it's made in USA. Ok, that's definitely on the short list.


Copycat. Ha!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Pablo said:


> The rear left dropout has a bottleopener. BAM!



LOTS of bikes have those, it's not a particularly original idea... thing is, many are not all that functional or cause spillage, and there's nothing worse than spilled beer


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> LOTS of bikes have those, it's not a particularly original idea... thing is, many are not all that functional or cause spillage, and there's nothing worse than spilled beer


I know it's not original and I probably won't use it much. Bbut at the same time, I think it brings aesthetic balance to the derailler hanger on the other side.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> LOTS of bikes have those, it's not a particularly original idea... thing is, many are not all that functional or cause spillage, and there's nothing worse than spilled beer


I mostly drink cheap beer with twist off caps anyway.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Henry...why don't you try reconfiguring your Surly as a SS?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I mostly drink cheap beer with twist off caps anyway.


You should drink cans . . . if your looking to save some weight on the bike.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Doggity said:


> Henry...why don't you try reconfiguring your Surly as a SS?


I'm not getting rid of my Cross Check. It will still be my primary commuter. Just want something frivolous.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I'm not getting rid of my Cross Check. It will still be my primary commuter. Just want something frivolous.


Something frivolous:









That's not me in the picture by the way.


----------

